# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Sleep Paralysis & Shadow People....

## TheMoon

I had the best SP episode ever last night....

I was laying down trying to goto sleep for a good hour. At which point my body went into SP. Im like great, maybe ill get to lucid dream tonight. Then after about 30 seconds i started to get really paranoid like something was outside my door.

Then a few seconds later, this "Blackish / Whitish" Shadow person walked into my room and up to my bed and stood there. I Kinda got scared a little bit, but i knew it was a hallucination. I tried closing my eyes and reopening them but it was still there.

By this point also the "Shadow" was touching my hands. I could literally feel my hands being touched by someone. I was trying to say something like leave me alone or something, but i couldnt talk since i was paralyzed.

So i woke myself up from the SP and as soon as i did the Shadow person disappeared.

That was the F'ing best. Ive hallucinated many many things in SP, but nothing like this. Normaly things dont touch me when im in SP.

OH yeah also, this one time i woke up in SP on my couch, i was Hallucinating my self standing next to me. So i tried to change the image of myself into something different. But it changed into this weird distorted version of me, which was weird.

----------


## Ethereal

Heh, you've got lot of nerve, then. Personally, I'm still a scared puppy when it comes to nightmares. Last night, when I woke myself before going back to bed, the image of clown from IT flashed in front of my eyes (just watched the clip on youtube) and freaked me out  :tongue2:

----------


## TheMoon

> Heh, you've got lot of nerve, then. Personally, I'm still a scared puppy when it comes to nightmares. Last night, when I woke myself before going back to bed, the image of clown from IT flashed in front of my eyes (just watched the clip on youtube) and freaked me out



I was laying in my bed once, not in SP. A image of a skull and crossbones flashes infront of my eyes... :-\

----------


## The Cusp

I took a swing at a shadow man once and he jumped back to avoid it.

I've tried tackling them a few time, but either they disappear before I reach them or I go right through them and they're gone when I turn around.

As much as people around here would like to believe they're just hallucinations or dreams, there is no logical reason as to why they would all look the same and act the same.

----------


## Elucive

I envy you guys who can stay calm. Knowing its a hallucination, I would still bug the fuck out.

----------


## Ryan

SP is so fascinating.  killing the fear in the moment is probably the hardest lesson for me to learn.  but I have had some SP encounters with the Stranger than turned out to be positive, even healing.

----------


## Spliph

> Personally, I'm still a scared puppy when it comes to nightmares.



Odd, I dont seem to have these kinds of nightmare...

Mine are more of a kind where I need to find something or get out of something and I cant and I know there is an impending doom which I cannot avoid. 

Also, SP doesn't make me hallucinate like that. I just get lots of colors and shapes and glimpses of faces I know until I sleep.

----------


## Kordan

So far, my only experience with SP hasn't given me any incredible visual hallucinations (although that would be cool  :smiley: ) I've also only really ever got close once...so I guess I'm not the best example. But incredible episode TheMoon! Sounds scary and amazing at the same time! Personally I would have probably screamed like a baby, or started crying or something equally embarassing.. ::shock::  I'm surprised you lasted as long as you did with such a frightening hallucination.

----------


## Dream4U

The very same exact thing happened to me. I had just started my LD, and then i creepy shadow figure wearing a dark coat appears at the door of my room. I freaked myself out so much intentionally to wake up before he did anything. Creepiest second of a dream i've ever had.
I've also heard of many people who've had very similar experiences, but haven't heard of any logical explanations on who or what the shadowmandude is. 
I personally think it's everyone's personal demon, or worst fear. I'm certainly not looking forward to seeing him again, but if i do i'll try to defeat him.

----------


## moonshine

I had a bumpy WILD experience once.
I felt like I was being grabbed by invisible beings. 
I knew it was just SP but it still creeped me out.
This bled over into the lucid where I ended up in an inescapable canyon 
being stalked by amorphous black ghosts.
 ::?:

----------


## moonshine

> The very same exact thing happened to me. I had just started my LD, and then i creepy shadow figure wearing a dark coat appears at the door of my room. I freaked myself out so much intentionally to wake up before he did anything. Creepiest second of a dream i've ever had.
> I've also heard of many people who've had very similar experiences, but haven't heard of any logical explanations on who or what the shadowmandude is. 
> I personally think it's everyone's personal demon, or worst fear. I'm certainly not looking forward to seeing him again, but if i do i'll try to defeat him.



Brain chemistry makes you paranoid and scared for no apparent reason.
So your brain fabricates justification. 

I've read that the blind spot in the human eye roughly corresponds to the size and shape of a person. 

As SP prevents you moving, well of course its the evil figure making you feel a pressure on you're chest (a normal part of sleep mode) 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Jo..._Nightmare.JPG

All of the above combined creates a fairly common experience of unwanted intruders.






> As much as people around here would like to believe they're just hallucinations or dreams, there is no logical reason as to why they would all look the same and act the same.



Well actually, as noted above, there are plenty of logical reasons. No least of which is that we've all read what they are "supposed" to look like and tend to see what we might expect. 
Memes spread. 

Furthermore, they don't all look and act the same.  
SP hallucinations can manisfest hag, aliens, ghosts, evil clowns or telly tubbies.
Dark blobs are no doubt the most unimaginative, but what you gonna do?

----------


## Dream4U

I was searching through the forums when i noticed the word "Shadow" on a post.
Check this out http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=83359
I've also found this http://www.improverse.com/ed-article...ung_shadow.htm
Since i have noticed a repressed aspect of my personality, i'm considering that this is what the shadow was.

----------


## bennyben

wow this is really cool.

I have had many instances of Wake induced sleep paralysis that then turns into an OBE.  all the while a shadow is on my wall or floating around.

that bad feeling of preassure your talking about getting can be really scary to.

i've heard that Jungian explanation before where the shadow is like a repressed part of you, or a part you don't want to acknowledge.  not sure I totally agree.

what do you guys make of these shadow people?

for me it is almost always there when i have OBEs.  sometimes i try to fight it.

now i just want to ask it what it wants to tell me or why it is appearing in my dreams. 

have not managed to do so yet.

----------


## bigj_1992

yo can you hear voices of your friends sayin common things like "save me a draw" etc, when your entering SP

----------


## Widdendream

Sounds freaky. My experiences with SP have been nothing like that. Usually I will hear voices or sounds and feel pressure on my body but no real big hallucinations like that.

----------


## Rocky90

Shadow figures exist, people have seen them in waking life and they have also been captured on camera.

----------


## moonshine

> Shadow figures exist, people have seen them in waking life and they have also been captured on camera.



no. they don't.

----------


## dostoevskyblue

hallucinations can be caused from a number of things,i just stopped taking ambien,a prescription sleeping medication, i'd feel a wave over my body and my bed would shake every night

----------


## acillis

there are those who believe not even lucid dreaming exist, they believe its all in our heads... are they right? think you know the answer to that

----------


## Dylan Tinning

Wow i just read some of the links that Dream4U gave us and the part i did read said that these "shadow people" are the side of us that we don't like/fear.

I think this would be a perfect opportunity to confront one of them and see what it wants, talk to it and maybe you will learn something from it... I think i did have a dream of one when i was younger and yes i was scared of it, but as you would be at a very young age...

I think that the more you fear it, the more it will be able to gain on you because what more perfect ammo for fear then fear.

Or who knows, maybe there the reason some people die in there sleep? Happy Hunting

----------


## Conzo

I'm the kind of person who gets freaked out by the slightest sound or movement when I am going to sleep, that If I got SP and saw something like that, I think I would never want to experience SP ever again.

----------


## Elem3nt0

Hmm, this kind of makes me think of my first night lucid dreaming. I was in SP, and it felt like people were pushing me around my room which was not even completely formed yet, my bed was like a magnet. Was really strange.

I have seen the "shadow people" though. Only when im coming out of SP while waking do i see one, sliding out of view on the ceiling, its very creepy.

----------


## Kabloom

I had my first SP and WILD this morning 8-D

I was in the middle of my bed looking at my floor, my mum's head was on a baby's body, it was crawling, Mr T comes through my door, shouts something like Mr T does, and... SQUISH! For some reason, seeing my mum getting squished didn't exactly bother me 0_o Good ol' SP L ::D:

----------


## Thorim

Yeah, me had something similar some time ago, I was lying in SP on my back and watched the ceiling, when a screaming monster cam out of it. I just saw it's mouth screaming unbelievably loud at me, my ears nearly hurted. That was really the most exciting thing ever. My heart was beating like never before I think  ::D: 

SP owns^^

Cheers
Thorim

----------


## moonshine

> there are those who believe not even lucid dreaming exist, they believe its all in our heads... are they right? think you know the answer to that



Not much of an argument. 
There is scientific evidence for lucid dreaming. 

There is also scientific evidence that "shadow men" are natural constructs from a very particular, and no doubt frightening, form of sleep disorder.

----------


## BNW

As far as shadow people go, I have seen them on a few occasions while trying to WILD. I do not remember the shadow people ever actually touching me though. They will normally step out of a shadow in my room, or sometimes float down from the cieling. They do however talk, and they normally talk alot. They say things that I have heard before and would recognize easily.

As far as if shadow people really exist, no they dont, it is your mind playing tricks on you. A combination of your blind spot, sleep paralysis, and hypogenics. On some occasions I have believed that I saw a shadow person out of the corner of my eye while awake, but when I look again it was actually just a coat rack, or a shadow of my dad who is further down the hall way, or a number of things. 

And I think that by far my scariest shadow person meeting ever was when I was six and slept on a bottom bunk. The edge of a blanket on the top bunk was hanging down, and it had those tied strings hanging off of it so It looked like a head with hair hanging below it watching my from the top bunk. Like ot peeked down to watch me. And my brother was asleep so I couldnt move the blanket. So I just sat there and looked at it for a long long time not moving a muscle (and I didnt kow it then) and I entered sleep paralysis. And it slowly turned into a more realistic head and then started to lean in towards me. And I couldnt move so I just remember sitting there and being forced to watch it walk around and sooner or later I fell asleep, and had a very good dream. (which now I know it may have been an accidental WILD)

----------

